# Pex hangers



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love these hangers, makes expansion happen very smooth. This was in a finished ceiling in a modular home.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Better than no hanger, should last,,,,


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

True, just super hack though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> True, just super hack though.


must have been a Chinese plumber..everything from chine is tied or secured with that stuff...:laughing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Manufactured homes are so much fun. They do such a nice job piping them!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Love these hangers, makes expansion happen very smooth. This was in a finished ceiling in a modular home.


Can you, as the inspector, red tag that? My understanding, which could be wrong, has been that the manufacturer has some sort of exemption, or gets the stuff inspected, on the units as they leave the factory. Any education you can give me on this would be appreciated.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Manufactured homes are regulated by the State. The business holds a State Certificate which must be on every unit.

In house Inspectors are supposed to inspect all through the assembly process.

That said I have found a few things over the years when a few were brought in. I contacted the division of the State where the certification was issued through and reported deficiencies. State Plumbing Inspector came by and verified. They had to make corrections and the guy at the factory got his butt chewed.

That said I have seen some high strength lashing strap similar to this. http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...166567459.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.57.cFCITC

That said, it may well be better than the plastic strap, if the ends were sealed.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Can you, as the inspector, red tag that? My understanding, which could be wrong, has been that the manufacturer has some sort of exemption, or gets the stuff inspected, on the units as they leave the factory. Any education you can give me on this would be appreciated.


Much like mr Gan said, it is 3rd party inspected so not much I can do. There is a procedure to follow but I'm surely not going through it for that.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Up here they are CSA approved which means what ever they do in the factory is not inspected and the inspectors can not defect them. The stuff I do on site is fair game though.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Any one used theses? Pros? Cons?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I've used them as long as you secure once its ok but if you take them back apart be careful not to round the jaws.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I use duct tape.  

Just kidding. In my house hunting I saw a house where they did that. I considered it odd because all the water lines had been redone in PEX and one of those Manabloc manifolds had been installed inside, labeled all the lines and everything. I wasn't sure why they would go through all that effort and use duct tape to attach the PEX in the crawlspace to everything. Lots and lots of duct tape. We use the 1/2"-3/4" nail straps for PEX and have 1" ones also. They work well.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Love these hangers, makes expansion happen very smooth. This was in a finished ceiling in a modular home.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79746


 those type strap hangers have been used in trailers for yrs and yrs:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Snowyman800 said:


> I use duct tape.
> 
> Just kidding. In my house hunting I saw a house where they did that. I considered it odd because all the water lines had been redone in PEX and one of those Manabloc manifolds had been installed inside, labeled all the lines and everything. I wasn't sure why they would go through all that effort and use duct tape to attach the PEX in the crawlspace to everything. Lots and lots of duct tape. We use the 1/2"-3/4" nail straps for PEX and have 1" ones also. They work well.


We used to use electrical tape on pex pipe and the inspector said not to use any tape on pex pipe anymore,something bout the glue in the tape reacting to the pex,so we went to using zip ties only:yes:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

moonapprentice said:


> Any one used theses? Pros? Cons?



I have used them. They are OK. Use appropriate screw and attach to any surface. Will break if rough on them.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

These work great especially when you have to insulate the pipe. It holds the pipe of the wall just enough for insulation and they are tuff. Watts makes them


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I like the ones in the first picture. Those are the ones we use the most. Don't particularly care for the ones in the second picture since the pipe seems to kinda fall out, and they break pretty easily. I don't really care for the ones in the third picture either. The ones in the second and third pictures you have to have separate sizes for 1/2" and 3/4" pipe, that's why I'm partial to the ones in the first picture. Carry one bag in a crawl space or in my bags and I can tack all our water lines down quickly.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Snowyman800 said:


> I like the ones in the first picture. Those are the ones we use the most. Don't particularly care for the ones in the second picture since the pipe seems to kinda fall out, and they break pretty easily. I don't really care for the ones in the third picture either. The ones in the second and third pictures you have to have separate sizes for 1/2" and 3/4" pipe, that's why I'm partial to the ones in the first picture. Carry one bag in a crawl space or in my bags and I can tack all our water lines down quickly.


The pick up gallons in picture 2 is what I have used and love them. To my experience they hold on to the pipe very well and not one have broken on me unless I meant for it to break. The one in picture 1 has a good idea behind it but after a few years do you really trust the very thin piece of plastic holding a 1/2" pipe to still have the strength to hold on tight.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Snowyman800 said:


> I like the ones in the first picture. Those are the ones we use the most. Don't particularly care for the ones in the second picture since the pipe seems to kinda fall out, and they break pretty easily. I don't really care for the ones in the third picture either. The ones in the second and third pictures you have to have separate sizes for 1/2" and 3/4" pipe, that's why I'm partial to the ones in the first picture. Carry one bag in a crawl space or in my bags and I can tack all our water lines down quickly.


I use a ton of those one nail multiple size clips.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Clip and spin on strut, great for multiple pipes to keep uniform.


----------

